# siren 17 newbie



## Greg Cederstrand (Aug 25, 2018)

Just purchased siren 17 and looking for diy ideas on making boat easy to sail and interior storage ideas. looking forward to camping on my boat.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

My boat cabin is maybe about the same size as yours. I have lots of little space saving tricks. One that is pretty common with small boat sailors is the galley box. I use a small rubbermaid tote and all kitchen items except stove go back in the tote after use, can openers, pirs, dishes, dish soap, spices, mugs, cutlery cooking utensils. If it doesn't fit in the tote, there isn't room for it on my boat.

Compression sacks are great for sleeping bag and clothing. 

Canned soup concentrates, pancake mix, flat bread and juice crystals are all good space saving foods.

To make sailing easier rigging bungees or nylon line across the cockpit to hold the tiller for you while you reef or mess around with the outboard is almost like having another crew on board.

Sirens are great boats for getting out and camping on for 1 or 2 people.

I'm out camping on my boat right now. 
Been out for about 12 days now.

Solar is sweet if you are going to be out for more than 24 hours or so. Use it for charging phones, cameras and your VHF.


----------

